# doGet()-Methode wird nicht geladen



## MARJAVA (14. Aug 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Projekt wird scheinbar die doGet()-Methode nicht ausgeführt oder es gibt ein Problem mit der Aktualisierung.


```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
      
        Enumeration<String> initParameters = this.getInitParameterNames();
      
        while (initParameters.hasMoreElements()) {
            String initParameter = (String) initParameters.nextElement();
          
            String initParam=this.getInitParameter(initParameter);
            response.getWriter().append("initParameter"+initParameters+" "+initParam);
            response.getWriter().append("<br>");
          
        }
        request.getServletContext().setAttribute("name", "Mustermann");;
        response.getWriter().append("Served at: ").append(request.getContextPath());
    }
```

der einzige Output, der angezeigt wird ist die "Served at"-Zeile. Nachdem ich die gleiche Zeile nochmals einfügte wird sie trotzdem nur einmal angezeigt.


----------



## httpdigest (14. Aug 2018)

Hast du denn Servlet Initialization Parameters (z.B. in einer web.xml Datei als <init-param> Elemente) gesetzt?


----------



## MARJAVA (14. Aug 2018)

ja, habe ich:

```
<init-param>
      <description>dies ist mein erster Parameter</description>
      <param-name>testparameter</param-name>
      <param-value>testvalue</param-value>
    </init-param>
```

Hier nochmal meine aktuelle doGet:


```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
       
        Enumeration<String> initParameters = this.getInitParameterNames();
       
        while (initParameters.hasMoreElements()) {
            String initParameter = (String) initParameters.nextElement();
           
            String initParam=this.getInitParameter(initParameter);
            response.getWriter().append("initParameter"+initParameters+" "+initParam);
            response.getWriter().append("<br>");
           
        }
        request.getServletContext().setAttribute("name", "Mustermann");
        System.out.println("Hallo");
        response.getWriter().append("Served at: ").append(request.getContextPath());
        response.getWriter().append("Served on: ").append(request.getContextPath());
    }
```

mein Output sieht so aus:

```
Served at: /TestProjekt
```


----------



## MARJAVA (14. Aug 2018)

ok, ein Neustart von Eclipse hat dann doch geholfen


----------

